
Autonomous vehicles can be fooled to ‘see’ nonexistent obstacles - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/611996644386471936/ev-fooled-to-see-objects
======
Causality1
Developers should of course close vulnerabilities when found, but I bears
remembering its just as easy to make a human driver stop or crash, for example
by shining a laser into their eyes.

